# [SOLVED] sysvinit - install: ungültige Gruppe root

## Martux

Hallo! Beim update von sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 auf  sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9 bekomme ich die obige Fehlermeldung.

Zu dem Thema kann ich noch sagen, daß der konqueror alle Dateien & Verzeichnisse die "root" gehören mit komischen Sonderzeichen vor dem root anzeigt, ungefähr so "*'root" (finde die genauen Zeichen nicht...). In der /etc/group steht aber root:x:0:root.

Ich wollte eh mal die /etc/group aufräumen, weiß jemand wie das geht, welche Gruppen ich zwingend brauche?Last edited by Martux on Mon Aug 13, 2007 4:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Martux

Hat wirklich keiner eine Ahnung, was ich mit dem Fehler 

ungültige Gruppe root

anfangen kann?

```

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9

>>> Install sysvinit-2.86-r9 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9/image/ category sys-apps

install -o root -g root -d /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9/image//bin /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9/image//sbin /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9/image//usr/bin \

                        /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9/image//usr/include /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9/image///usr/share/man/man1 /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9/image///usr/share/man/man5 \

                        /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9/image///usr/share/man/man8

install: ungültige Gruppe root

make: *** [install] Fehler 1

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_install

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1089:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

 *   sysvinit-2.86-r9.ebuild, line 84:   Called die

 *

 * make install

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_install

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1089:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

 *   sysvinit-2.86-r9.ebuild, line 84:   Called die

 *

 * make install

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r9/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## UTgamer

Scheint ein Fall für ein Bugticket zu sein, melde dich mal dort https://bugs.gentoo.org/ , falls dein Problem dort noch nicht besteht.

Ist deine /etc/group oder /etc/gshadow in Ordnung?

Für mich pers. klingt das wie ein jetzt fehlschlagender Bundestrojaner.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist deine /etc/group oder /etc/gshadow in Ordnung?
> 
> 

 

Wie finde ich das denn heraus? Dem Anschein nach sind sie ok.

----------

## UTgamer

Evtl hat sich ein falsches unsichtbares Zeichen eingeschlichen.

Du kannst sie mit copy + paste in einen neuen Text einfuegen, aber dann die Eintraege fuer die Gruppe root von Hand eintippen, anstatt diese auch zu kopieren, und unter dem alten Namen abspeichern.

Falls du dir die Originaldateien so ansehen moechtest und sehen ob die root-Zeilen genauso terminieren oder sauber in Asci- oder UTF8- Kode sind wie die anderen empfehle ich einen Hex-Editor, z.B. den von KDE: KHexEdit.

[Edit]

Ich empfehle dir

app-forensics/chkrootkit

und

app-forensics/rkhunter

zu installieren

Bei mir machten die Tools gerade diese Aussage:

```
System checks

* Allround tests

   Checking hostname... Found. Hostname is ...

   Checking for passwordless user accounts... OK

   Checking for differences in user accounts... Found differences

   Info:

----------------------

< tcpdump:x:108:1009:added by portage for tcpdump:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

----------------------

   Info: Some items have been added (items marked with '<')

   Checking for differences in user groups... Found differences

   Info:

----------------------

< tcpdump:x:1009:

----------------------
```

Das ist neu bei mir, letzte Woche wurde das noch nicht gemeldet, muss ich auch gleich nach schauen.  :Sad: 

Scheint aber in Ordnung zu sein, habe ich ja selbst letzte Woche installiert.  :Wink: 

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

Ja die beiden tools kenne ich und lasse sie auch regelmäßig laufen.

Dein anderer Tipp hat es gebracht: Ich habe einfach /etc/group, /etc/gshadow & /etc/ghadow- als Root mit kate geöffnet, auf UTF-8-Kodierung geachtet und nach einem Neustart sieht die Gruppe "root" wieder normal aus und sysvinit läßt sich auch emergen  :Smile:  (Was für ein Bandwurmsatz)

Danke und [SOLVED]

----------

## UTgamer

Gern geschehen, und solangsam fühle ich mich schon als Linux Semi-Profi.  :Very Happy: 

----------

